# evoX



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok so i just placed myself on the waiting list for the evoX...i just would like to see what people opinons are...go wt the faster evo and sell my se-r or keep the se-r go the forced induction route and void my warrenty ...all opionons will be appriciated


----------



## scoobasteve (Oct 2, 2006)

If you can afford the evo...please by all means get the evo! You will be better with suspension and a lot more. I defiantly do it if money was not an issue!


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

the evo is a great car but you will sacrafice some leg and head room. I would go w/forced induction. not that many ppl have and altima w/a turbo...let alone an SER. I feel like cars are about customizing and making it your own.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

i feel ya man ...and i lov emy se-r ...but the evo's turbo is under warrenty ...if i put a turbo on teh se-r from what i here i most likely need to modify a g35 turbo (ment for rwd..change piping etc..) then ill completely void my warranty through nissan..i dunno..ill have to think long and hard,.,...and i do have the dough


----------



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

BigJeff26 said:


> i feel ya man ...and i lov emy se-r ...but the evo's turbo is under warrenty ...if i put a turbo on teh se-r from what i here i most likely need to modify a g35 turbo (ment for rwd..change piping etc..) then ill completely void my warranty through nissan..i dunno..ill have to think long and hard,.,...and i do have the dough


Warranty means nothing. I am approaching 2 years that I have my SE-R. Whenever there is something wrong or it is making a nice, they say they don't know what it is, or they don't hear anything. Then I get back in my car, and the radio is on. How are you supposed to hear the funny noise if you have the radio blasting, maybe thats why you can't hear. In other words, they won't know what is wrong until the warranty is up, warranty is shit. Just put a turbo in there. Lets say you get 20 grand for the SE-R, then you have to put another 16 or 16 grand, just get a turbo for 5 or 6 grand. I am going to through a turbo in there, once I figure out how to do it. If you know what to do, let me know, we can experiment with my car. Or if you want to sell your SE-R let me know, I know someone that wants to buy one.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

adragone1028 said:


> Warranty means nothing. I am approaching 2 years that I have my SE-R. Whenever there is something wrong or it is making a nice, they say they don't know what it is, or they don't hear anything. Then I get back in my car, and the radio is on. How are you supposed to hear the funny noise if you have the radio blasting, maybe thats why you can't hear. In other words, they won't know what is wrong until the warranty is up, warranty is shit. Just put a turbo in there. Lets say you get 20 grand for the SE-R, then you have to put another 16 or 16 grand, just get a turbo for 5 or 6 grand. I am going to through a turbo in there, once I figure out how to do it. If you know what to do, let me know, we can experiment with my car. Or if you want to sell your SE-R let me know, I know someone that wants to buy one.




i would let you buy it if i get the evo....i allrede got one offer on it from an acura dealership in bridgewater NJ for 26,700.00 and that was two months and a couple mods ago( it was pretty much to test drive the new TL type-S and the RDXturbo)...i would probably sell if for 28k+....no less then 27k


----------



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

BigJeff26 said:


> i would let you buy it if i get the evo....i allrede got one offer on it from an acura dealership in bridgewater NJ for 26,700.00 and that was two months and a couple mods ago( it was pretty much to test drive the new TL type-S and the RDXturbo)...i would probably sell if for 28k+....no less then 27k


I bought my SE-R for 26,750 august 2005 from central ave nissan in yonkers. I doubt you will get that much money for the car. If you get that much money, go get the evo. It looks nice and it is fast. The old EVO looked like shit, but the 2008 looks nice. Go get the evo.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

I actually raced an evo... You know who won... I have an auto SER. He was just playin' w/me. I had fun. He still had dealer tags. It would def. be a fun car. Kudos either way.


----------

